
The HTC Wildfire is back, and HTC has almost nothing to do with it - vaultcool
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/8/14/20805164/htc-wildfire-x-release-date-news-features-specs-price-india-flipkart
======
gaspoweredcat
well the original was a horrible little device so i guess its only fitting
that the new one packs a mediatek cpu to ensure its crappy too, somehow i dont
think this will be the one to save HTC

